

Hole for light created on Earth - dc2k08
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn17980-first-black-hole-for-light-created-on-earth.html

======
dzlobin
As with the "invisibility cloak" and every other "cool" headline in
newscientist, nothing close to the actual title has been accomplished.

------
jacquesm
This has been posted 4 or 5 times by now.

------
theblackbox
Ha, I used to theorise exactly this as a thought experiment years ago....
wonder if that means the target market for New Scientist is now sixteen year
old geeks trying to impress the adopted maternal figures their maths and
physics teachers have become

------
_ck_
The phrase "black hole" has no place in that article, that's marketing hype.

Black hole works by gravity. Their device works by reducing reflectivity.

~~~
peoplerock
Reality: Marketing has a _huge_ place in headline-writing. Headline-writing is
a "science" in itself (funded).

What HN can do to serve its members: Omit the marketing/hype when posting a
title at HN.

